# Aftermath of Axis Island



## Ajar (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been reading through the prerelease Dying Skyseer text in preparation for our Zeitgeist session today, and one thing I've noticed is that there's little to no mention of the events of Island at the Axis of the World. Some of the events were things that would have repercussions -- Asrabey killed the Duchess, but was captured by the PCs. What does Risur do with such a powerful prisoner, especially now that their principal liason to the Unseen Court is dead? 

Can I just make this stuff up, or will it matter later?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 23, 2011)

Part of the idea is that it's three months later, so the immediate after-effects have shaken out, and people are kinda back to normal. The main consequence for the common man is the rise of the Duchess as a symbol of rebellion against the new technology.

If Asrabey was captured, he has since then been quietly released for diplomatic reasons. (He shows up in adventure 5.) If he was killed, his remains were handed over to the new liaison. If the duchess was taken alive, she's being held under house arrest. (She might show up in paragon tier; we're still working out some of the specifics.)

But a lot of it, sure, you can make up the details.


----------



## Ajar (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool, thanks! I knew my PCs would be curious about what (if anything) was done with Asrabey. 

We had our first Dying Skyseer session today! I'll be updating my campaign log.


----------

